# Reformed preaching in SE Michigan



## Galatians220 (Mar 10, 2009)

Just wanted to let people know, in case "anyone knows anyone" visiting/living around here in the Detroit/Ann Arbor area, that we are having guest preachers from the Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary for the next couple of Lord's Days, while our evangelist and his family are visiting their extended family in South Australia.

On Sunday, March 15, Lord willing, we are hosting Brian Najapfour and his foster parents (foster dad Bob Hults is an elder at Dr. Joel Beeke's church in Grand Rapids). Mr. Najapfour will be preaching on Matthew 11:28.

On Sunday, March 22, we will once again host Johnny Serafini. We've been blessed by Mr. Serafini's preaching on two other occasions.

We're very much looking forward to both of these men's ministry to us! Services are held at 3:30 p.m. at Trinity EPC in Plymouth Twp., MI.

Margaret


----------

